# Goldfish Roundup



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3357099919.html

Texas Craigslist I found something rather interesting for any goldfish lovers. Thought I might share it in case someone was looking into getting some.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats interesting besides the price?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That someone would advertise this?? I mean, what kind of setup/pond/problem must they have to just tell strangers to come by and fish for goldfish?!?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is weird.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, they do breed like rabbits. Winter is coming so ponds are overstocked with goldfish (people buy 50 babies in the spring for a pond that can hold 10 adults for example.) My LFS is full of adult comets right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is kind of sad.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Being in Texas it warm almost all year round with like two weeks of winter so in backyard ponds goldfish multiply like crazy. I was thinking of getting a few for a 55 gallon tank but I already have my two babies coming in December who will take the spot. Not sure if I can add more than 2 goldfish to a 55 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would not even that is a little tight remember to add 100 gallon filteration.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would avoid more single tails. You could do another fancy though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Someday I want a large goldfish pond.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I do too for the comet i am getting, don't think the black moor could live outside though.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't know they bred like rabbits!! lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard of many Moors being kept outside.


----------

